# اسس التصميم المعمار لحضانة



## NONA HASSAN (22 فبراير 2009)

اريد معرفة اسس التصميم المعماري لحضانة


----------



## montasr (29 مارس 2010)

ممكن تجديد للسؤال ده لانى محتاج اسس تصميم الحضانة


----------



## hermione (29 مارس 2010)

*اسس تصميم الحضانة*

الحضانه مشروع جميل جدا وان شاء الله منتظرين نشوف مجهودك
بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## ss_online1 (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hananfadi (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## anvar (29 مارس 2010)

راجعو اسس بناء المدارس الذي نشرته سوف يتفعكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 مارس 2010)

*مشاركة*

ارجو ان تفيدكم....


----------



## souhila1 (31 مارس 2010)

أين أجد أسس بناء المدارس


----------



## بنار اسيا (31 مارس 2010)

souhila1 قال:


> أين أجد أسس بناء المدارس



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتفضلي اختي سهيله وان شاء الله يكون نافع لما تبحثين عنه يارب
تصميم المدارس

أولا موقع المدرسة

 لابد من ان يكون موقع المدرسة مرتفع عن باقي الجزاء المجاورة لعدة أسباب
1- ليسبب عملية الترطيب والراحة الحرارية للمدرسة مما يؤدى إلى تقليل أحمال التكييفات الداخلية
2- لحماية المدرسة من الزوابع الرملية وذلك في حالة الناطق الرملية والرياح
3- استخدام المنحدرات dynamic emotionتعمل على مساعدة حدوث عملية الحركة الداخلية المرنة بداخل المدرسة 
4- ارتفاع موقع المدارسة عن باقي المناطق المجاورة يساعد على الحماية من التلوث السمعي

 ملحوظة

في حالة المنحدرات الجبلية يفضل عدم وضع المدرسة في أعلى الجبل آو في الأسفل ولكن يفضل وضعها فى المنصف 
للحماية من الجليد بأعلى والفيضانات بأسفل

 توجيه المدرسة بالنسبة للاتجاهات الأصلية

• يفضل توجيه المدرسة في اتجاه الشمال للأسباب
1- للمساعدة على عملية التهوية 
2- عملية الإضاءة
3- عمليات التوجيه للفصول والمبنى الإداري بها


 كيفية مراعاة الحماية من التلوث السمعي للمدرسة

• لابد من حماية المبنى من التلوث السمعي 
في حالات المجاورة السكنية 
1- لابد من أن تكون المدرسة على أطراف المجاورة السكنية 
2- لابد آن تكون المصانع على أطراف المجاورة السكنية للبعد عن الازدحام والتلوث

• مقاييس بعد المدرسة عن المناطق التي بها تلوث سمعي
1- تلوث صوتي من 50__70 dB لا يقل البعد عن 10متر 
3- تلوث صوتي من 70__ 100 dB لا يقل البعد عن 320
4- تلوث سمعي من 100 __130 لا يقل البعد عن 1000 متر


 عناصر المشروع
1- المبنى الإداري 
• ويتضمن
1- المدخل
2- المدير
3- الوكيل 
4- السكرتير
5- الشؤون الطلابية
6- العاملين
7- وخدماتهم

الفصول الدراسية
• ويتضمن 
1- الفصول الدراسية
2- دورات المياه 
3- مكتب لمشرف الدور
4- السلالم
5- المنحدرات ramps
6- مسارات الحركة للفصول 
7- الطبيب
8- مشرف اجتماعي

3-الأفنية والملاعب
• ويتضمن
1- أفنية مكشوفة 
وذلك مثل (( ملاعب كرة القدم ___ ملاعب كرة السلة ___ ملاعب كرة الطائرة ___ ملاعب التنس ))

2- أفنية شبة مكشوفة 
وهى الأفنية التي يكون فيها مغطاة ببعض البر جولات أو التغطيات الخفية

3- أفنية مغطاة
ووهى الصالات التي يكو ن فيها الألعاب الداخلية المحتوية على مدرجات داخلية 
مثل ((( حمامات السباحة )))


4- الورش التعليمية والمعامل 

يفضل أن تكون الورش بعيدة عن حيز الفراغ للفصول وذلك للحماية من التلوث السمعي بالفصول 
بالنسبة للمعامل لابد أن تكون المعامل بعيدة عن توجيه الجنوب أو بمعنى اصح بعيدة عن الشمس حتى لا تؤثر على المواد الموجودة داخل المعمل

5- الجراحات للسيارات
لابد أن تكون الجراجات للسيارات بعيدة عن الفصول وذلك لحماية الفصول من التلوث الدخانى الصاعد من السيارات
لابد أن لا يتم وضع السيارات داخل الفراغ المرسى وذلك حتى لا تؤثر على المساحة الداخلية للمدرسة وتمثل مساحة مهدرة

6- غرف الجيمانزيم
لابد أن تكون غرف الجمانزيوم قريبة من الملاعب والفراغان الترفيهية وذلك لوجود علاقات بينهم البعض
ولابد من أن يكون ملحق بهم غرف لتغيير الملابس lockers

7-القاعة متعددة الأغراض و المعارض 
لابد ان تكون القاعة فى مكان قريب من الإدارة والمدخل الرئيسي وذلك
حتى يعمل على فصلها عن الفراغ الداخلي للمشروع وذلك لمراعاة استخدامها فى حالات الاجازات الصيفية لتعتبر كنشاط منفصل عن باقي نشاطات المدرسة الدراسي 

7- الجزء الخدمى للمشروع 
يكون هناك جزء خدمي متصل بجزء الملاعب والأفنية من دورات المياه والكفتريات

8- المكتبة
لابد أن تكون المدرسة ملحق بها مكتبة وذلك لتنمية القدرات الثقافية للطلاب 
لابد أن تكون المكتبة بعيدة عن اى تلوث سمعي وان تتوفر بها عمليات الإضاءة الطبيعية والتهوية الطبيعية
ولذلك يتم توجيه المكتبة ناحية الجهة الشمالية وهو افضل توجيه لها.

علاقات المشروع مع بعضها البعض

1- الإدارة والفصول ____________ علاقة مباشرة 
2- الإدارة والملاعب ____________ علاقة شبة مباشرة ( للاشراف )
3- الورش والفصول ____________ لا توجد علاقة بينهم ( يتم فصلهم )
4- صالة الاحتفالات لابد من ان تكون قريبة من المدخل الرئيسى
5- دورات المياه لابد ان تكون قريبة من الفصول 


افضل التجميع للفصول

يتم تجميع الفصول على الاتجاه الراسي والأفقي 
لا يزيد عدد الأدوار عن 4 أدوار
من افضل التجمعات هي التي تساعد على عمل إمكانية الامتداد المستقبلي فى حالات الزيادة 



النظريات العامة لعناصر المدرسة

أولا الفصل الدراسي
• المساحة الكلية للفصل
المساحة الصغرى للفصل لا تقل عن 60 متر مربع
الأبعاد تتراوح بين 6.5 * 8 متر

- لابد من مراعاة مساحة لكل طالب في الفصل لا تقل عن 1.5 متر مربع
- لابد من مراعاة توزيع الإضاءة على جميع أجزاء الفصل 
- من الممكن عمل إضاءات علوية بشكل متجانس مع الإضاءات العادية للفصل 
- الارتفاع الحر للفصل لا يقل عن 2.50 متر
- من المكن استخدام المظلات أعلى الفتحات وذلك للحماية من أشعة الشمس المباشرة 
- 
التهوية للفصل
- حجم الهواء لكل طالب تساوى 3 متر مكعب 
- مساحة النوافذ لابد أن لا يقل عن 10% من المساحة الكلية للفصل
- ارتفاع الشباك العادي لابد أن لا يقل عن 90. 0 سم
- التهوية للفصل لابد من أن تكون من اتجاه الشمال مباشرة

ثانيا قاعات الاحتفالات
مكوناتها 
1- مسرح صغير مرتفعة 
2- شاشة عرض كبيرة 
3- غرفة الإسقاط الخلفية
الحيز الذي يتخذه كل طالب لا يقل عن 0.60 متر مربع 
صلة الأعياد لابد أن لا تقل سعتها عن 200 طالب 


صالة المتعددة الأغراض
مساحة القاعة لابد أن لا تقل عن 80 متر مربع 
الصالة لابد أن تكون مذودة بغرفة اسقط مركزي 


معامل العلوم الطبيعية والتجارب
مكوناتها 
1- صفوف من البنشات التي يتم عليها التجارب 
2- حولها صفوف من الكراسي 
3- الصالة لابد من أن تكون مذودة بغرفة للتحضير الكيميائي والفيزياء
المساحات 
- مساحة القاعة لا تقل عن 80 متر مربع 
- مساحة غرفة التحضير لا تقل عن 16 متر مربع
- المسافة بين صفوف الكراسي لا تقل عن 90. سم 

المكتبة

1- لابد من مراعاة وضع المكتبة في أماكن بعيدة عن الضجيج فى المدرسة 
2- تصميم المكتبة لابد من إن يكون غازل للصوت 
3- الحوائط لابد من إن تكون عالية الامتصاص للصوت 
المساحة الكلية للمكتبة لا تقل عن 25 متر مربع 
التوجيه للمكتبة لابد من إن يكون في اتجاه الشمال حتى تتوفر بها الإضاءة الكافية من اتجاه الشمال

صالات الرسم والموسيقى

لابد من أن تكون صالات الموسيقى بعيدة عن باقي العناصر لأنها تعتبر مصدر ضجيج عالى 
- صال الرسم لابد أن تكون موجهة ال أقصي استضاءة 
يصل مساحة صالة الرسم إلي 100 متر مربع بأبعاد تصل 7* 15


الأفنية والقاعات الرياضية
لابد من ترك مساحة لكل طالب لا تقل عن 4.00 متر مربع لكل طالب من الفناء المدرسي 
- قاعات الألعاب الرياضية لبد من أن تكون أرضياتها من مواد غير قابلة لعمل الغبار 
- لن تكون ذات مناخ ملائم 
- الملاعب الرياضية لابد أن لا تقل مساحتها عن 200 متر مربع بإضافة الى غرف الثياب والأدوات التي مساحتها تصل إلى 100 متر مربع 
المساحة الكلية للقاعات تصل إلى 300 متر مربع


----------



## anvar (1 أبريل 2010)

-أسس التصميم 
أولا:- من الناحية التخطيطية:- 
(الموقع العام- التوجيه العام للمبنى) ثانيا:- من الناحية التصميمية:- 
أ-الفراغات الوظيفية لمدارس التعليم الأساسي 
ب- معدلات المساحة للفراغات الوظيفبسم الله الرحمن الرحيممحتويات ية 
2- نماذج لمشاريع مدارس التعليم الاساسى تم تنفيذها. 

[البرنامج العام للمشروع 
------------------ :- 
1- عدد فصل بمساحه 49م2 لكل فصل 
2- الاداره(المدير- السكرتارية – الشئون الإدارية-غرف المدرسين) 
3- صالة عرض واجتماعات بمساحه لا تقل عن120م2 
4- صالة للألعاب الرياضية بمساحه لا تقل عن100م2 
5- مكتبه 6-مصلى 7- معمل للعلوم 
8- غرفه للعزف الموسيقى 9- كانتين 
[ 1[أسس التصميم 

[اولا:- من الناحيه التخطيطيه 
1-الموقع 

ان الموقع سواء كان فى مدينه أو فى ضاحية أو فى الريف هو الذى يحدد احتياجات الحد الادنى أو الاقصى اللازم لبناء مدرسه التعليم الاساسى والنسبه المئويه للاستفاده من الموقع فى البناء او للخدمات المختلفه 

*اشتراطات خاصه بالموقع:- 
1- يشترط ان يراعى فى التخطيط العام توجيه الفصول ناحيه الشمال أو الغرب 
2- ان يطل موقع المدرسه على **** واحد على الاقل لا يقل عرضه عن 6م 
3- يكون الموقع على شوارع خاصه أو ثانويه بحيث لا تزيد المسافه التي يقطعها الطفل عن1\2 كيلو متر 
4- يكون بعيدا عن مصادر الضوضاء والمصانع والملاهى والتى تؤثر على الأطفال صغار السن أو كبار السن 
5- توسط الموقع للخدمات مستشفيات ونقاط الاطفاء وكذلك ان تكون المناظر المحيطة بالموقع صحية وغير مسببة لاى تلوث بصري 
6- لا تقل المسافة لبعد المدرسة عن الجار عن 3م لعدم وصول الضوضاء إلى المبانى المجاورة 

*تحليل الموقع : ويتم لمعرفة ما إذا كان الموقع يلائم اقامة المدرسة به ام لا ويتم من خلال عده نقاط وهى :- 
1- تعيين الموقع : هل هو اقليمى مخصص لخدمة منطقةمتسعة كثافتها عالية ومن ثم لزم ان تكون مساحته متلائمة مع العدد الذى ستخدمه المدرسة 
2- مخصص لمنطقة محدوده قليلية الكثافة السكانية ومن ثم فلا داعي للمساحة الكبيرة 
الظروف المحيطة : وتشمل عدة نقاط وهي 
1 الضجيج والاهتزاز والتشويش 
2 الملوثات البيئية كالمصانع وغيرها التي لابد من خلو المنطقة منها 

3- خصائص الطرق المؤدية للمدرسة 
ا- انواعها مرصوفة أو غيرها 
ب – عرضها لا يجب ان يقل عن 6 م 
ج – المعدل اليومي وساعة الذروة لتلافي حدوث توقف للمرور ولامن سلامة التلاميذ 


*احتياجات الموقع 
1- احتياجات المركبات 
2- تجهيزات الصيانة للمبني بحيث عدم وجود خطر علي حياة التلاميذ من الانهيار عمل الترميمات اللازمة للمبني بصفة دورية 
3- المرافق ومدي توفرها وسهولة توصيلها للموقع 
4- متفرقات (الاسعاف , الاطفاء , الامن ) 
5- شبكة صرف صحي وكذلك شبكة تقوية لمياة الشرب 


*التخطيط العمراني للموقع:- 
بعد اختيار الموقع تعيين مكانة بحث تتوافر به الاشترطات السابقة يجب تخطيطية وفقا لعدة معايير تصميية من اهمها : - 
1- الاستفادة من مساحة الموقع بحيث يشمل التصميم التخطيطي للموقع جميع العناصر التي يحتاجها برنامج المشروع وكذلك مراعاة علاقات المشروع مع بعضها علي الوجه الاكمل . 
2- حركة السير ينبغي ان تكون تخطيط انظمة السير متكاملة بحيث توفر السلامة العامة للاطفال من خلال فصل كل فئة علي حدة واستبعاد أو التقليل من التقاطع بين طرق المشاة والمركبات وتوفير تجهيزات النزول من المركبات 
*تامين حركة المركبات داخل الموقع : - وذلك عن طريق توفير نظام مناسب لصف المركبات كما بالشكل رقم ومثلا فان الباصات الازمة لنقل عدد 1000 طالب يجب توفير 20 باص . 
* 
مواقف المركبات : الاشتراطات الواجب مراعاتها 
1- ينبغي الفصل بين مواقف مركبات الزوار والادارة وباصات الطلاب 
2- ان لا يؤدي مكان مواقف السيارات إلي التعارض بين حركة السيارات واماكن سير المشاة ضمانا للسلامة العامة 
3- أعطاء الاولوية لسيارات زوار المدرسة علي سيارات الادراة والطلاب وذلك بكونها واضحه وسهله الاستخدام لمن يستخدمها لاول مرة 
*معايير اختيار موقع وسائل التسلية في المخطط العام للمدرسة:- 
1- العلاقة بين موقعها والمبانى المجاورة لعدم التاثير علي هذه المباني بالضوضاء 
2- ثبات التربة وطبوغرافية الموقع 
3- وجود مناطق شجرية مجاورة توفر الظل والاكسجين وتشكل كواسر للرياح . 
4- اختيار التوجية المناسب لضبط الشمس وحركة الرياح . 

*مخطط وسائل التسلية : - لعمل مخطط فريد يجب اتباع التالي :- 
1- التوجيه المثالي لضبط الشمس وحركة الرياح. 
2- منافذ الوصول يجب ان تكون واضحه بالنسبه للاطفال وكذلك يجب ان تكون بعيده عن مناطق سير المركبات. 
3- المراقبة وضمان السلامة العامة بتوفير مناطق محدده لكل فئه عمريه ونوعيه النشاط فى اماكن اللعب المشتركة 
4- برمجه اللعب وتمارين التدريب للاطفال الاصغر سنا 
5- تدرج الميول لشبكه الصرف المياه السطحيه والجوفيه 
6- الحاجة إلى التوازن فى ساحات الانشطه مع تأمين الساحات الهادئه المكشوفه 
7- الاختيار المناسب لنوعيه سطح الملعب واماكن التسلية والجدول رقم به تحليل للمواد المستخدمة لضمان سلامه الأطفال 
· 

المبنى المدرسى :- 
1- المدخل:- ويجب مراعاة عده عوامل عند اختيار مكانه 
*ان يكون المداخل معبره عن نفسها وان تكون فى اماكن ظاهره ترحب بالقادم على ان يخصص مدخل للخدمه لعربات التوريد لتدخل إلى المخازن لتوريد الادوات والمهمات اللازمه للمدرسه 
*تفادى الداخل التي تقع على الشوارع الرئيسية لضمان السلامة العامة للاطفال 
*من الافضل وجود مدخل خاص بالمدرسين واخر للطلاب وقد يكون من الافضل فى بعض التصميمات وجود مدخل واحدللمدرسين والطلاب والزوار. 
*يجب ان يكون الأبواب يمكن فتحها من الداخل فى اى وقت حتى بعد غلق المدرسة 
*يجب وضع اشارات لابواب الخروج لحالات الطوارىء لتأمين خروج الاطفال فى حاله الخطر بحيث يكون ذلك فى اقل وقت ممكن تفاديا لحدوث خسائر فى الأرواح.
2-اشتراطات تخطيطية للمبنى المدرسى 
1-التوجيه العام للفصول هو الاتجاه الشمالى ويمكن الانحراف 25 درجه إلى الشرق أو إلى الغربمن الشمال وفى حاله استحاله تحقيق هذا الشرط يمكن السماح بالتوجهات الاخرى مع توفير كامل للفتحات بواسطه كاسرات الشمس 
2-الحد الأقصى للارتفاع (أرضى+4أدوار) 18م مع مراعاة قوانين المباني, ويتم تخصيص الأدوار الأولى لطلاب السنوات الأولى صغار السن 
3-يتم وضع الخدمات بحيث تكون قريبه من العناصر المختلفة للمبنى لتحقق الغرض منها مع سهوله استخدامها 


*ثانيا:أسس التصميم من الناحية الوظيفية 
الاحتياجات الفرعيه للانشطه:- 
تنقسم الاحتياجات الفراغية للمدرسه إلى سبعه فئات 
*فراغ الفصول *فراغ الاداره *فراغ الانشطه التربويه 
*فراغ لممارسه الرياضة *فراغ للصلاه *فراغ للطعام 
*فراغ لدورات المياه 
1-فراغ الفصول: الشروط الواجب توافرها فى الفصول 
1. ان يكون ارتفاع الفصل نصف عرضه على الاقل ولا يقل عن3.20 
2. ان يخصص لكل تلميذ 1.2م مع عدم زياده عرض الفصل عن6م والا تقل مساحه الفصل عن 38م2 
3. ان يكون ارتفاع جلسه النوافذ أعلى من منسوب نظر التلاميذ وهم جلوس فى الفصل لمنع تطلعهم للخارج 
4. الا توضع النوافذ فى مؤخره الفصل (فى الفصل الأول والاخير من مؤخره المجموعة) 
5. ان تكون الاضاءه الطبيعيه كافيه وكذلك وجود تهويه مستمره لتوفير جو صحى داخل الفصول 
6 
. ان تكون الاضاءه على يسار التلميذ حتى لا يتكون ظل يمنع وضوح الرؤيه 
7. يستحسن ان يكون وضع السبوره مائلا (بارزه من أعلى وغاطسه من اسفل) لتلافى اللمعان ويستحسن 
8. دهانها باللون الاخضر لانه مريح للنظر ومهدئ للاعصاب 
9. ان يكون شكل الفصل مستطيل يميل إلى المربع لسهوله رؤيه التلاميذ للسبوره 
10. ان تكون الوان الحوائط الداخلية من الالوان الخفيفه ويستحسن ان تدهن الأسفال ببويه الزيت بارتفاع اعتاب الأبواب لسهوله تنظيفها 
11. ان يكون باب الفصل من الامام بجوار المدرس لسهوله التحكم فى الفصل 
12. مسطح الفتحات يتراوح بين18-22% من مسطح الفصل موزعه على جانبى الفصل 
13. الحد الاقصى لعدد تلاميذ الفصل الواحد35 تلميذ حسب القوانين المصرية 
14. اختيار الارضيات من ماده قويه التحمل ومقاومه الاحتكاك وكذلك ألا تكون صلبه 
15. بدرجه كبيره حتى لا تؤثر على الأطفال 
16. تزود الفصول بماده عازله للصوت وتؤمن وضوح للصوت 


*معدل مساحات الفصول : 
تتحدد أبعاد الفصل تبعا للعدد المتوقع لشغل حيز الفصل مع الأخذ بالاعتبار عدة اشتراطات وهى 
1. يخصص1.2 لكل تلميذ ولا تزيد كثافه الفصل عن 35 تلميذ ولا تقل مساحه الفصل عن 45م2حسب القوانين المصرية 
2. وجود ممرات آمنه بين الصفوف لضمان عدم اصطدام التلاميذ بالمقاعد 
3. المسافه بين اول مقعد والسبوره لا تقل عن 2م 
4. المسافه بين آخر مقعد والسبوره لا تزيد عن 7-9 متر 
5. ارتفاع الفصل لا يقل عن3.2 لضمان الحصول على اضاءه وتهويه مناسبه 

*توجيه الفصول : - يراعى فى اختيار اتجاه الفصول ما يلى 
1. الاتجاه الطولى للفصل فى الاتجاه الشمالى.,الشمالى الشرقى.,الشمالى الغربى وذلك للحصول على كميه كافيه من الضوء 
2. البعد عن مصادر الضوضاء والتلوث 
*نوافذ الفصول:- ويشترط فيها 1-ان تكون بالمساحه الكافية لاعطاء الضوء الكافى للفصل وتبلغ مساحه النوافذ 22% من مساحه الحوائط 
2- ارتفاع الجلسات بقدر كافى لمنع تطلع الأطفال للخارج وهم جلوس وتتراوح من 1.2_1.45 
3-حمايه النوافذ من اشعه الشمس المباشرة وذلك بأحدى الطرق التالية 
1. تركيب ستائر القماش السميك أو الستائر المعدنيه ويمكن تحريك الستائر رأسيا حسب الحاجة 
2. تركيب ضلف من الشمسية (تصنع من الخشب وتضع على مفصلات جانبيه أو أفقيه 
3. تركيب ضلف بها مصبعات من الخشب المفرغ ذات أشكال هندسيه مختلفه 
4. عمل كاسرات الشمس من الخرسانه أو الخشب أو المعدن وقد تكون رأسيه أو أفقيه 
5. عمل حواجز(كلوسترا) من المبانى أو الخرسانه أو الجبس المفرغ بأشكال مختلفه 
*حمايه الاسقف من اشعه الشمس باحدى الطرق ألتاليه 
1. استعمال المواد العازلة للحراره 
2. استعمال اسقف مزدوجه لعزل الحراره مع تهويه الفراغ بين السقفين تهويه مستمره لتقليل درجه حراره الفصول 

*الاضاءه الطبيعيه بالفصول:- يجب ملاحظه الآتى فى الاضاءه 
1-ان يكون الضوء كافيا بحيث يكفى لاداء العملية التعليميه على الوجه الاكمل 
2-ان يكون الضوء موزعا توزيعا مناسبا منتظما اى متجانس لعدم حدوث الابهار 
3-ان يصل الضوء على المكاتب بزاويه منفرجه 
4-فى حاله وجود نوافذ فى الجهه اليمنى من الفصل يراعى ان تكون أعلى من مستوى الاستعمال لاستغلال الحائط فى الشياء التي يتطلبها الفصل الحديث من اجهزه عرض( (projector 
ويراعى ان تكون هذه النوافذ سهله الفتح والإغلاق بطريقه ميكانيكية سهله فى متناول اليد 
*وضوح الصوت بالفصول:- ولتحقيق ذلك لابد توافر عده شروط وهى 
1. عدم استخدام مواد ماصه للصوت فى تشطب الحوائط أو الأرضيات 
2. عدم استخدام مشتته للصوت فى الحوائط ( القيشاني.....) 
3. ألا تزيد المسافة بين آخر تلميذ والسبورة عن7م 
4. البعد عن مصادر الضوضاء والتلوث السمعي 
5. العزل الصوتي بين الفصول لعدم وصول الضوضاء من فصل لآخر 


*أثاث الفصول:- 
1- مناضد التلاميذ ويوجد منها نوعان:- 
*النوع الثابت (المقعد-لوحه الكتابة مثبتين مع بعضهما) 
*النوع غير الثابت( المقعد قائم بذاته على شكل كرسي ولوحه الكتابه على شكل مكتب قائم بذاته) 
* وترتب هذه المقاعد بأوضاع كثيرة وتنفذ هذه الأوضاع بعناية والشكل وقم به عده تصميمات 
2 

- منصة المدرس:- وتوضع بجوار السبوره ويكون المسافة بينها وبين أول مقعد1.5-2م(طولها5 م وعرضها6.م وارتفاعها 25.م , وتصنع من الخشب وتطلى بلون يتحمل الاستخدام, وقد لا توضع المنصة فى حاله عدم وجود مكان مخصص لها او عند الاقتصاد فى النفقات........ 
*التأثير السيكولوجي:عدم وجود المنصة يعمل على زيادة الشعور لدى التلاميذ بالقرب من المدرس.لذا من المفضل عدم وجودها لذا من المستحسن عدم وجودها. 


3-وسائل العرض:- ويوجد منها عدة أنواع تقليديه (السبوره) ويوجد لها عدة اشتراطات:- 
1. ان تكون على ارتفاع منسب لأطوال التلاميذ 
2. ان تكون واضحة لجميع الطلاب فى الفصل 
3. ان تكون ذات أضاءه متجانسة غير مبهره لتفادى عدم وضوح الرؤية للتلاميذ 
4. طلاؤها باللون الأخضر لأنه هادى مريحا للأعصاب. 
2-إلكترونيه:- وهى أفضل بالنسبة لطرق العرض ألتقليديه ولأنه يمكن استخدام الصوت والصورة معا عند عرض المعلومات لذا تعطى درجه استيعاب اكبر عند التلاميذ. 


*السلامة العامة داخل الفصول:- لتحقيق السلامة العامة للتلاميذ فى الفصول يجب مراعاة مايلى 
1-تكسيه الحوائط بمواد مرنه ماصه للصدمات (الفلين...)بارتفاع1.5م 
2-عمل ممرات بين الصفوف تكفى لحركه التلاميذ لتفادى اصطدامهم بحد أدنى.9.-1م 
3-عمل جلسات النوافذ بارتفاع كافي(1.2-1.45)لضمان سلامه التلاميذ 
4-استخدام زجاج أمان فى النوافذ والأبواب والذي يتحمل الصدمات مع مراعاة عمل فتحه باب 1.5 
5-تجنب استخدام الأركان إلحاده فى الأثاث والحوائط لتفادى الإصابات 
6 -تأمين مصادر الكهرباء عند استخدامها فى الفصول 


2-فراغ الاداره:- ويراعى عند تصميمه عدة معايير 
1. تقسيم المكاتب بطريقه سليمة من حيث التصميم وذلك لان هذا الفراغ له وظيفتان هامتان هما:- 
*- التعامل مع أولياء الأمور وتسويه الشئون الاداره الخاصة بالمدرسة 
*-مراقبه سير العملية التعليمية من خلال ملاحظه الطلاب والعاملون 
2. التوسط فى الموقع بالنسبة لمكتب المدير ومكاتب شئون الطلاب للتيسير على أولياء الأمور 
3. القرب للفصول بالنسبة لغرف أعضاء هيئه التدريس 


*عناصر فراغ الاداره:- 
1- غرفه المدير 2-غرفه السكرتارية 3-غرف المدرسين 4-الطبيب وملحقاته 
1- غرفه المدير:- ويشترط بها ما يلي 
1-مساحتها تتراوح بين 20-30 م2 2- جيده الاضاءه والتهوية 
3-موقعها اقرب ما يكون للدخل الرئيسي للمدرسة 
4-تحتوى على دوره مياه خاصة به تحتوى على مرحاض وحوض ويتوفر لهذه الدورة الاضاءه والتهوية الجيد ه 
5- أثاث ألغرفه يتكون من( مكتب-دولاب لحفظ الأوراق بحجم مناسب لا يزيد ارتفاعه عن1.3 
-كرسي مريح-مقاعد الزوار بجانب المكتب ومنضده صغيره) 


2- غرفه السكرتارية:- 1- تتراوح مساحتها بينا 20-24م 
2- تكون ذات صله وثيقة بمكتب المدير ويفضل عمل باب لغرفه المدير من غرفة السكرتارية 
3-أثاث الغرفة يتكون من( مكتب-مقعد – بضع مقاعد- مقاعد لانتظار الزوار – دولاب 
3 

- غرفه الطبيب:- 1-تتراوح مساحتها من 20-30م وتحتوى على الإسعافات الاوليه 
2-موقع الغرفة يسمح بدخول أشعه الشمس وتهويه مستمرة مع البعد عن ضوضاء الفصول 
3-يتكون أثاث الغرفة من (سرير- منضده عيادة – مكتب صغير – دولاب الأدوات الطبية والعقاقير – مقاعد – مقياس للطول-ثلاجة ) 
4-تزود الغرفة بحوض غسيل الأيدي ويفضل من النوع الذي يعمل صنبوره بالضغط بالقدم 
5-الأثاث يكون من النوع المعدني لسهوله تنظيفه وتطهيره 
6-يمكن وجود اكثرمن غرفه طبيب فى حاله اتساع المدرسة 
4 

-غرف أعضاء هيئه التدريس:- 1-مناسبة الاتساع بالنسبة لعدد المدرسين 
2-قريبه من الفصول للتيسير على المدرسين 
3-يفضل فى المدارس متعددة الطوابق ان يكون بكل دور غرفه للمدرسين لسهوله مراقبه التلاميذ 
4-يتكون الأثاث من( مكاتب- مقاعد – دواليب لحفظ الأوراق) 


*فراغ الانشطه التربوية:- 
ويشمل 1-غرفه الموسيقى 2-المكتبة 3-معمل العلوم 4-صالة العرض والاجتماعات 
1- 

غرفه الموسيقى:- ويشترط فيها 
2- ان تكون بعيده عن ضوضاء التلاميذ 
3- يوفر التصميم المعماري زمن التردد الأفضل والتوزيع الصوتي الخاليين من الامتصاص غير المرغوب فيه لطبقات معينه من الصوت ومع ذلك يجب إلا تنخفض عن حد معين لتألف الصوت 
4- تصمم الجدران والأسقف معالجه صوتيه وينصح بأخذ رأى مهندس صوت 
5- الأثاث يشمل ( أدوات العزف- دواليب لحفظ الأدوات –مقاعد متحركة ذات مساند متحركة –حوامل متحركة) 
6- يمكن إلحاق غرفه تخزين بغرفه الموسيقى لحفظ الأدوات 
7- يمكن تعدد النشاطات داخلة غرفه الموسيقى مثل( الكورال- التدريب.........) 
8- تتراوح المساحة بين 30-45 م2 ويمكن انتقل عن ذلك فى حاله قله كثافة الطلاب بحيث لا تقل عن 25 م2 
2- المكتبة:- ويشترط فيها مايلى: 1-تكون فى موقع متوسط بحيث يمكن الوصول إليها بسهوله 
2-ان تكون ذات أضاءه جيده لتوفير الجو الملائم للقراءة 
3- يستحسن وضع المكتبة فى الدور الارضى أو الأول 
4-ان تتناسب فراغات المكتبة مع فئات التلاميذ العمريه 
5-الأثاث يتكون من (مناضد الإطلاع – مقعد مريحة للتلاميذ – دواليب لوضع الكتب – مكتب المشرف ومقعد خاص به ) 
6- يراعى طلاء الحوائط بماده عازله للصوت لتوفير الهدوء 
7-يراعى طلاء الحوائط بالألوان التي تساعد على الانتباه ( ببج- كريمي.........) 


3-صالة الاجتماع والعرض:- وتستخدم فى 1- اجتماع مجلس الآباء 
2- معرض لاعمال الأطفال من رسومات وأشغال يدوية لذلك يجب تزويدها بسدابات من الخشب لعرض المعروضات 3- تستخدم للعرض السينمائي 
*شروط قاعه الاجتماع والعرض:- 1- ان تكون سهله الاتصال بالمدخل الرئيسي وعلى اتصال بالحديقة 2- إلا تقل مساحتها عن 120م2 وبحيث لا يقل طول الضلع فيها عن10 
3-ان تتوافر الاضاءه الطبيعية والتهوية المستمرة 4- يراعى توفير زاوية رؤيا مناسبة لجميع الحضور 5- يراعى طلاء الحوائط بألوان خفيفة هادئة 
6-يراعى ان تكون معالجه صوتيا لتوفير وضوح الصوت 
7-ان تكون مساحه الأبواب والنوافذ مناسبة لمساحه ألقاعه 
8-تجهز بأدوات العرض السينمائي ان أمكن 
4- معمل العلوم:- ويستخدم فى 1-أجاء التجارب ليشاهدها التلاميذ 2-الشرح فى بعض الأحيان 3-تخزين الأدوات العلميه والمحافظة عليها 


*شروط معمل العلوم:- 1-يوضع فى الطابق الأول ويجهز بنوافذ جنوبيه أو جنوبيه غربية 
2-يجهز بباب يفتح على الفناء حتى يتمكن الطلاب الدراسة خارج المبنى دون المرور على المبنى 
3-يجهز الجدار الامامى بسبورة للشرح 4-تركب كونتورات على طول جانبي المعمل 
5-تتراوح مساحته بين 40-50 م2 فى مدارس التعليم الاساسى 
6-يمكن تزويده بعده مقاعد للجلوس 7-الاثاث يتكون من (طاولات لعرض التجارب – دواليب للتخزين- الاجهزه العلميه اللازمه لاجراء التجارب- مكتب المشرف) 
7- يراعى تأمين المعمل ضد الحوادث مثل الحرائق (بوضع طفايات الحريق-اجهزه انذار.....) 


*صاله الالعاب الرياضية:- 
وتستخدم فى الأغراض التالية 1-ممارسه التمارين الرياضية 
2- جمانيزيوم 3-ممارسه بعض الالعاب 
*الشروط والاحتياجات الخاصه بصاله الالعاب:- 1-ان تكون بالدور الأول وان تكون وثيقه الاتصال بالفناء ودورات المياه 2-ان تكون مساحتها كافيه ولا تقل عن120م2 
3-ان يلحق بها غرفه للتخزين 4- يشترط توفير تهويه جيده واضاءه طبيعيه جيده 
5-تستخدم ماده مرنه وغير مزلقه لتكسيه الارضيات لتفادى حدوث اصابات بين التلاميذ 
6- لابد من عمل حساب التوسع المستقبلى لمده 25 عام 
7-فى حالة الاحتياج إلى الفصل بين الاناث والاولاد يمكن عمل فاصل خشبى يمكن طيه 
8- يراعى معالجه الصاله صوتيا حتى لا تؤثر ضوضاء الصاله على الفراغات إلاخرى 
9-يراعى فى النظام الانشائى عدم وجود اى اعمده فى المنتصف لتفادى الاصطدام أثناء التمرينات 
* 

فراغ الصلاة 
1 – يفضل ان يكون قاعة مستقلة بذاتها في جهة واحدة من فناء المدرسة أكثر هدوءا من غيرها ويشتمل المصلي علي عدة عناصر وهى : - 
a. مدخل علي جانبية أمكنة الاحذية 
b. صجن مناسب الاتساع للصلاة ويكون ارتفاع المصلي مناسب للتصمييم العام للمدرسة 
c. دورة مياة تشتمل جزء خاص للمراحيض 
d. مكان للوضوء يشتمل علي احواض علي ارتفاع منخفض أمامها مقعد يتمكن الجالس عليه من الاغتسال دون مشقه 
e. سعة المصلي والميضأة تقدر حسب عدد التلاميذ بالمدرسة والمنشأت . فمثلا مدرسة تتسع 500 طفل يلزمها مصلي 120 م2 
2 – يراعي توجيه المصلي ناحية القبلة لإنتظام الصفوف 
3- يفضل الشكل المستطيل أو المربع المصلي 
4 – يراعي عدم استخدام مسطحات الزجاج بشكل كبير في حوائط المصلي حتى لا يؤدي إلي شغل المصلين عن الصلاة 
5 – يراعي التهوية الجيدة والإضاءة الطبيعة مع مراعاة الشرط السابق 
6 – يراعي التوسع المستقبلي لمدة25 عام بإمكانية توسعة المصلي لإستيعاب الزيادة المتوقعة في التلاميذ حتى لا يحدث تكدس 
7 – فرش الأرضيات (موكيت - سجاد) لسهولة أداء الصلاة 
8 – وضع دواليب للكتب الدينية داخل المصلي إن امكن 


فراغ دورات المياة ويشتمل علي 
1- المراحيض والمباول 
2- أحواض غسيل الأيدي ونافورات الشرب 
ويشترط فيه : - 
1 – التوجية الصحيح حتى لا تهب الروائح الكريهة علي المدرسة وذلك بوضع الدورات في الاتجاه الشرقي أو الجنوبي 
2- ضرورة تهوية الدورات تهوية مستمرة وكافية مع ترك فتحات المراحيض بدون زجاج ولكن تزود بالسلك لمنع دخول الذباب 
3 – ضرورة وجود دورة علي الاقل بكل دور إذا كانت المدرسة من عدة الطوابق 
4- تفصل حنفيات الشرب بفاصل عن دورات المياة


انشاء الله تنفعك اعدتو نشرها


----------



## EMENZED (23 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 

ربي يحفظك و يرعاك و يخليك 

و يكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة و خير 


و يعطيك على كل حرف أجر بستة حسنات 

و أجر ستين حسنة لكل واحد يستفيد من هالموضوع :20:


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.mirooo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة طيبة والردود اجمل الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## وضاح شرتوح (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لإدارة المنتدى على المواضيع الهامة والجميلة المطروحة
وجزيل الشكر للأخوة المشاركين


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

الجميع مشكورييين


----------



## memoforever (1 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## anvar (8 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك بالجميع -رمضان كريم


----------



## arch mohamed ahmed (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ميدو سما (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chandny21 (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
لو سمحت ممكن طلب .. لوكان فبه مساقط افقيه ممكن تنزلها


----------



## انور يس شوقى (2 فبراير 2013)

تسلم


----------



## الأمير البطل (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: اسس تصميم الحضانة*



hermione قال:


> الحضانه مشروع جميل جدا وان شاء الله منتظرين نشوف مجهودك
> بالتوفيق باذن الله



جزاك الله خيرا 
بس ممكن ترفعها تاني بس ملفات وورد علشان بتفتح بلغه غريبه في notebad


----------



## mhpedia (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------

